# just got 11.0d update, what does it do?



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

?

surprised there is not a thread on this yet
Tivo Series 3


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

It's an initial rollout of the FiOS pixellation fix. See the thread right here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7362339#post7362339


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

I got it too. *The damned gray screen on analog channels problem that I haven't seen since 11.0c came out is back with d.* I had two programs fail to record this afternoon because of it. Way to go TiVo.:down::down::down:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe they should only roll it out to units that are on FIOS. Although for me I've had no pixeallation problems with FIOS that were related to the TiVos. Although I did have those problems with one box when it was on Comcast.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> ?
> 
> surprised there is not a thread on this yet
> Tivo Series 3


Any chance this will fix my freeze up problems ?


----------



## vittoria (Apr 15, 2008)

Woke up this morning to find my S3 installing the 11.0d update. If it's really just to address the FIOS pixelation issues why send it out to non-FIOS subscribers and risk messing things up?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

vittoria said:


> If it's really just to address the FIOS pixelation issues why send it out to non-FIOS subscribers and risk messing things up?


Because of the associated costs of maintaining and supporting 2 code bases. Take it to the extreme, why not have separate codes to fix specific issues for BHN, Cox, Charter, verizon..., are there regional differences too? It would be just too expensive.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

In addition to what JWThiers said, there's also this: "The changes made may even improve video quality with other providers as well." -- TiVoJerry


----------



## skiajl6297 (Dec 27, 2007)

Got the 11.0d update and I'm on Comcast in Rockville MD. Most of my HD channels are now broken. When changing between HD channels a brief image of the previous channel sticks on the new channel, but the correct audio from the new channel plays. Basically 2/3 of my HD channels on Comcast no longer work. Dear god help me FIOS people.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

skiajl6297 said:


> Got the 11.0d update and I'm on Comcast in Rockville MD. Most of my HD channels are now broken. When changing between HD channels a brief image of the previous channel sticks on the new channel, but the correct audio from the new channel plays. Basically 2/3 of my HD channels on Comcast no longer work. Dear god help me FIOS people.


You might try powering off and then powering on your DVR.

Sometimes glitches are introduced immediately following an update and it takes another restart to fix them.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

RoyK said:


> I got it too. *The damned gray screen on analog channels problem that I haven't seen since 11.0c came out is back with d.* I had two programs fail to record this afternoon because of it. Way to go TiVo.:down::down::down:


My brother was seeing this issue still with 11.0c (as were others based on the posts that I've seen). It is disappointing that this has not been resolved.

Scott


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

skiajl6297 said:


> Got the 11.0d update and I'm on Comcast in Rockville MD. Most of my HD channels are now broken. When changing between HD channels a brief image of the previous channel sticks on the new channel, but the correct audio from the new channel plays. Basically 2/3 of my HD channels on Comcast no longer work. Dear god help me FIOS people.


Ouch!!!

Can you switch to FiOS?


----------



## lstorey (Mar 17, 2005)

RoyK said:


> I got it too. *The damned gray screen on analog channels problem that I haven't seen since 11.0c came out is back with d.* I had two programs fail to record this afternoon because of it. Way to go TiVo.:down::down::down:


they still have not fixed this problem. have had an issue ever since we bought the TiVo at Christmas time and they fixed it enough I didn't have to reboot but I did tonight.

NOT happy at all!


----------



## dberlin (Jan 4, 2007)

skiajl6297 said:


> Got the 11.0d update and I'm on Comcast in Rockville MD. Most of my HD channels are now broken. When changing between HD channels a brief image of the previous channel sticks on the new channel, but the correct audio from the new channel plays. Basically 2/3 of my HD channels on Comcast no longer work. Dear god help me FIOS people.


Thank God.
I'm in Gaithersburg and am experiencing the same thing on my TivoHDXL with an mcard. My series3 with 2 scards kinda does this too since 11.0d, but it looks just like really bad tuning or decryption instead of basically only playing audio (IE i can see video, but it's badly blocky like it's decoding it wrong or something).

I can consistently get the problem skiajl6297 describes on ScifiHD on both these, and other HD channels sometimes.

None of this occurred before 11.0d on either machine.

On both tivos: Signal strength according to dvr diagnostics is 100 on this channel, SNR is 37db, and no uncorrected or corrected errors.

I've attached a picture of this great effect (I can't link it since i don't have 5 posts, but i have a much higher quality image if anyone cares)

The bars of what are seemingly random color are actually a picture of whatever was displaying right before you switched to this channel.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

If you are experiencing this problem....please call TiVo to get it on the record, but don't request / accept a replacement. Don't expect the folks on the phone to know anything about 11.0d, because it was only deployed to a limited number of people on Wednesday.

After you've called TiVo to get the issue on the record, *click here* to send a pm to *TivoJerry*. Mention 11.0d in the subject, describe the problem in detail, and be sure to include your TiVo Service number (important!). TivoJerry can temporarily enable logging on your box so detailed information on the event is sent for analysis.

Don't expect a response until Monday.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Is anyone still seeing this issue? I thought I'd seen a PM stating that the issue had cleared up the next day but can't find it now.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I just got 11.0d myself today. Is that really all that has changed in the software?



> The 11.0d software -- released in July -- significantly improved the robustness of the TiVo's tuners, so "hot" and slightly out-of-spec signals no longer cause pixelization. With this software, attenuation is no longer needed with FiOS. If you previously installed attenuators, you can remove them after 11.0d is installed.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> I just got 11.0d myself today. Is that really all that has changed in the software?


I'm hoping that the analog channel grey screen issue will be addressed, but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## ddorbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

I just got the 11.0d update for my tivo and it does not fix the gray screen issue. I have comcast digital service and starting about a week ago on 11.0c I noticed a few channels were no longer working and had the gray screen.

I rebooted the unit multiple times and reseated the cable cards with no change on the gray screens.

Comcast is sending a tech out to my home on saturday to look into it but I fear this is a tivo issue?

Has anyone actually fixed he gray screen issue on their tivo?

Thanks. Doug


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ddorbuck said:


> I just got the 11.0d update for my tivo and it does not fix the gray screen issue. I have comcast digital service and starting about a week ago on 11.0c I noticed a few channels were no longer working and had the gray screen.
> 
> I rebooted the unit multiple times and reseated the cable cards with no change on the gray screens.
> 
> ...


Note that the analog channel gray screen issue is very different from what you're seeing (for one thing, the gray channels don't persist across a reboot). So you've got something more peculiar to your TiVo and provider, and is most probably a cablecard problem, though it's possible it's a hardware tuner problem on your TiVo.

There is not a single "gray screen issue". Gray screens are one symptom of one of several larger problems, and you'll have to describe your situation in more detail before anybody can help you more. For example, when you tune to these stations, are the values in "DVR Diagnostics" (under Settings and System Info) reasonable - do they show a signal there?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

11.0.d did fix my inability to view HD podcasts that got busted by Tivo Desktop + 2.7 so I'm happy about that


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

For two days now, all I get is "Pending Restart". The temptation is there, but I'd rather the TiVo does this itself.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Dmon4u said:


> For two days now, all I get is "Pending Restart". The temptation is there, but I'd rather the TiVo does this itself.


Two days? If there's a pending restart, it's supposed to autoreboot itself at 2AM. It should have installed itself by now.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Dmon4u said:


> For two days now, all I get is "Pending Restart". The temptation is there, but I'd rather the TiVo does this itself.


It's possible your DVR is actually restarting but unable to install the SW, a sign of failing hardware.

If your DVR is actually not restarting, please send me a PM with your TSN so I can enable logging before you manually restart.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Got the update.

Took off the attenuators (15db).

Works like a charm with FIOS.

Now instead of practically no uncorrected errors and a butload of corrected.

I get 0 corrected and 0 uncorrected.

WHOOP WHOOP for me!


----------



## ddorbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Note that the analog channel gray screen issue is very different from what you're seeing (for one thing, the gray channels don't persist across a reboot). So you've got something more peculiar to your TiVo and provider, and is most probably a cablecard problem, though it's possible it's a hardware tuner problem on your TiVo.
> 
> There is not a single "gray screen issue". Gray screens are one symptom of one of several larger problems, and you'll have to describe your situation in more detail before anybody can help you more. For example, when you tune to these stations, are the values in "DVR Diagnostics" (under Settings and System Info) reasonable - do they show a signal there?


Crispy, My tivo had the following info in the DVD diag area for the cable cards. 
Cable card 1 freq 537000 khz, qam 256, signal strength = 100
Cable card 2 freq 765000 khz, qam 64, signal strength = 94

Now It seems cc2 should be higher and I hope the comcast visit fixes this but is it normal for cc1 to also be dropping channels along with cc2?

Anyway, thanks in advance for any info. Doug in CT.


----------



## Wpride33 (Sep 25, 2002)

Is it possible that the 11.d update is what has been causing the new round of issues with the TWC tuner adapters?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anyone with 11d and still using attenuators on Fios had problems where channels are just black? I have been losing 510 and 600 in Philly. Just a black screen and no audio.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

hooper said:


> Has anyone with 11d and still using attenuators on Fios had problems where channels are just black? I have been losing 510 and 600 in Philly. Just a black screen and no audio.


I have not seen anyone report that, but remove your attenuation to see if that eliminates the problem.

Attenuation is no longer needed with 11.0d.


----------



## auhrich (Jul 17, 2009)

I just got a factory renewed Tivo HD today. and every fifteen minutes or so it reboots. I am just hooked up through regular cable, waiting for my cable card installation. I updated the software, its 11.0d. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ChrisFix (Jul 31, 2007)

auhrich said:


> I just got a factory renewed Tivo HD today. and every fifteen minutes or so it reboots. I am just hooked up through regular cable, waiting for my cable card installation. I updated the software, its 11.0d. Anyone have any ideas?


When I received my brand new Tivo HD, it did the same thing. The conclusion from Tivo's support was a bad hard drive...
I had purchased from Amazon, who sent a new one overnight and paid to return the mal-functioning unit. The replacement has been rock solid, so I'm inclined to believe the diagnosis was correct.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

auhrich said:


> I just got a factory renewed Tivo HD today. and every fifteen minutes or so it reboots. I am just hooked up through regular cable, waiting for my cable card installation. I updated the software, its 11.0d. Anyone have any ideas?


That is most likely a bad hard drive. I'd return it.
-- Doug


----------



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> It's possible your DVR is actually restarting but unable to install the SW, a sign of failing hardware.
> 
> If your DVR is actually not restarting, please send me a PM with your TSN so I can enable logging before you manually restart.


Mine was also pending restart for three days. I just manually restarted and connected. I'm guessing it's because my todo list was chock full at 2am. I have several wishlist passes.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I seem to have gotten 11d - but I never got any message saying it was updated. I woke up in the middle of the night to the bedroom tivo fan speeding up a few times, and the green light going out a couple of times, so I knew it rebooted.

Should I have gotten an update message?

I only learned from this thread what the changes were. I have two THD units - one is unattenuated because it is at the end of a long crappy cable run (left from previous residents), and another at -6Db due to the original issue.

I haven't removed the attenuator yet...I'm wondering if I should, but we haven't noticed any real difference yet, although one of the cable channels seems to have had dropouts recently as well, but it appeared to be a source issue....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

doconeill said:


> Should I have gotten an update message?


No, TiVo doesn't generally send out messages for bug fix releases.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Dmon4u said:


> For two days now, all I get is "Pending Restart". The temptation is there, but I'd rather the TiVo does this itself.


It took 3 days but after that everything seems fine now !


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

rainwater said:


> No, TiVo doesn't generally send out messages for bug fix releases.


Tivo apparently has a firm policy to never announce bug fixes or provide any public release notes. Only new functionality is announced. Occasionally an authorized TiVo person such as TivoJerry will "leak" that a particular release fixed a particular bug, but generally the TivoCommunity members have to deduce what was fixed and share it here.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

SeattleBrad said:


> Mine was also pending restart for three days. I just manually restarted and connected. I'm guessing it's because my todo list was chock full at 2am. I have several wishlist passes.


D'oh, thank you for point that out! I completely forgot about the new logic we slipped in awhile back to reduce restarts when the DVR is being utilized.



Dmon4u said:


> It took 3 days but after that everything seems fine now !


Sounds like your box was busy at 2am for a few nights, as SeattleBrad's post suggests. Glad to hear.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

Can you indefinitely postpone an update that way?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

No, it will eventually hit a hard stop limit and reboot anyway. Keep in mind that while it is in "pending restart", it is not downloading new guide data.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

sbourgeo said:


> I'm hoping that the analog channel grey screen issue will be addressed, but I'm not holding my breath...


I can confirm that 11d does not address the gray screen issue on my TiVo HD.  FWIW, I have Comcast cable with no cable cards...


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> I can confirm that 11d does not address the gray screen issue on my TiVo HD.  FWIW, I have Comcast cable with no cable cards...


  

I hope all the Tivo engineers who were working on the Fios tuner problem have been reassigned to work on this issue next.

Jerry, can you throw us a bone? I'm anxious to update my S2DT's to TivoHD's, but I have Charter analog service, and I'm afraid I'll have constant problems.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

NotVeryWitty said:


> I hope all the Tivo engineers who were working on the Fios tuner problem have been reassigned to work on this issue next.
> 
> Jerry, can you throw us a bone? I'm anxious to update my S2DT's to TivoHD's, but I have Charter analog service, and I'm afraid I'll have constant problems.


If someone from TiVo would like my TSN to examine the logs from my TiVo HD or enable some sort of additional tracing, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

NotVeryWitty said:


> I hope all the Tivo engineers who were working on the Fios tuner problem have been reassigned to work on this issue next.


Yeah, they'll get right on it. It only took 18 months for those "TiVo engineers" to nail the FiOS problems. At that rate of progress they will have a fix for you sometime around January 2011.

And yes, I do run into this problem occasionally. I still have a TiVo HD receiving OTA and some channels are analog. They're silly channels, though, and I should just take them out of the "channels I receive". Hopefully that will solve the problem.

You can always pay for CableCARDs. My other TiVo HD has them. Comcast has something called ADS (analog digital simulcast) which transmits digital versions of *all* cable channels. Once you have a CableCARD the TiVo won't even tune the analog version. This other TiVo never has the grey screen problem (any more). Maybe Charter (with CableCARDs) also has ADS.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoJerry said:


> No, it will eventually hit a hard stop limit and reboot anyway. Keep in mind that while it is in "pending restart", it is not downloading new guide data.


Will Tivo only look at 2:00 AM then or is Tivo smart enough to look at different time slots where there is nothing scheduled for several hours? If not this is definitely something that should be considered. I know from 8:00 pm till about 3:00 Am is when I am usually running both tuners and then nothing from 3:00 AM till about 4:00 PM or so.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

NotVeryWitty said:


> I hope all the Tivo engineers who were working on the Fios tuner problem have been reassigned to work on this issue next.
> 
> Jerry, can you throw us a bone? I'm anxious to update my S2DT's to TivoHD's, but I have Charter analog service, and I'm afraid I'll have constant problems.


While 11.0d carries minor changes that might help a small portion of people, we do continue to make progress for the next rev that gives me hope. I'll hold off throwing larger bones until there's a larger one capable of being thrown some distance.

My apologies for the lack of meat on this particular chicken bone.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> While 11.0d carries minor changes that might help a small portion of people, we do continue to make progress for the next rev that gives me hope. I'll hold off throwing larger bones until there's a larger one capable of being thrown some distance.
> 
> My apologies for the lack of meat on this particular chicken bone.


At least it sounds like you guys are listening. Gray screen analogs have been a thorn in my side since 11.0 came out  and I'd welcome a fix with open arms.


----------



## cjw2001 (Feb 11, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Will Tivo only look at 2:00 AM then or is Tivo smart enough to look at different time slots where there is nothing scheduled for several hours? If not this is definitely something that should be considered. I know from 8:00 pm till about 3:00 Am is when I am usually running both tuners and then nothing from 3:00 AM till about 4:00 PM or so.


There are a number of conditions that have to be met before the TiVo will restart, including nothing currently recording and no activity from the TiVo remote control in the last several hours. The reboot can be postponed up to one week before a hard restart deadline is enforced.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

sbourgeo said:


> At least it sounds like you guys are listening. Gray screen analogs have been a thorn in my side since 11.0 came out  and I'd welcome a fix with open arms.


I have one Series 3 (original) no cable cards and connected to cable, (Comcast) never had a problem (or my wife never had a problem or I would know about it in seconds) so this analog problem must show up on some but not all Series 3 TiVos, its used all the time (by my family ) for network shows mostly.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lessd said:


> I have one Series 3 (original) no cable cards and connected to cable, (Comcast) never had a problem (or my wife never had a problem or I would know about it in seconds) so this analog problem must show up on some but not all Series 3 TiVos, its used all the time (by my family ) for network shows mostly.


My brother has this problem with his TiVoHD which is still analog-only. I've never seen it though on either of my original Series3 models and 1 is still analog-only and going on 2 years of service now. I've wondered for a while now if this is a TiVoHD only issue.

I'm definitely glad to hear that they are working on it for my brother's sake so thank you TiVoJerry!

Scott


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

So - this is the second time, in two years I've had a problem with my S3 after a new upgrade from Tivo was installed. I didn't know about the update. But, I went to use my TivoHD a few days ago and there was no signal. After changing the cords, and still no signal, I rebooted. Fortunately, it then worked fine.

Not so fortunately, my S3 is now apparently in a reboot cycle. Twice while watching a recorded show it froze then rebooted. The exact same thing happened last summer and I ended up having to send it back for a replacement (of course for a fee). Messages on the boards from folks experiencing the same issue implied it was the software update - but I have 5 Tivos and the S3 is the only one where I have had this problem. 

I recognize that this probably means the hard drive is going bad, and never mind that this has happened twice with the "same" unit. I do not want to ship it back for another replacement and have this happen again. Has anyone encountered this issue and just went to someone like Weekness to replace the hard drive and have that solve the problem? I've been thinking about getting a larger hard drive, and if it fixes the random rebooting issue, I'd rather pay for that than yet another Tivo "fix".


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> While 11.0d carries minor changes that might help a small portion of people, we do continue to make progress for the next rev that gives me hope. I'll hold off throwing larger bones until there's a larger one capable of being thrown some distance.


Jerry, thanks for at least acknowledging the problem and letting us know that it's being worked on. While I wish you had better news on when a fix would be coming, I understand why you can't be any more specific.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Another reason to jump on FIOS is you can. No analog - period.

Yes, I know that's not helpful to those with the problem, but if someone's considering FIOS it's an additional incentive.


----------



## rf52 (Nov 23, 2007)

TiVoJerry said:


> While 11.0d carries minor changes that might help a small portion of people, we do continue to make progress for the next rev that gives me hope. I'll hold off throwing larger bones until there's a larger one capable of being thrown some distance.
> 
> My apologies for the lack of meat on this particular chicken bone.


I'll be glad to volunteer my Tivo HD for testing. I've got a couple of cases open with Tivo, a log of all analog tuner freezes, scenarios that cause the freezes, and "fixes" I've tried.

Also, note that not all of Comcast markets offer digital simulcast. In my market, Tivo uses the analog signal for all but the public television stations. So even with cablecards, about 60 channels still use the analog tuners.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Sometime recently, perhaps after 11d theres a new pause bug.

What happens is if you pause one tuner and switch over to the other tuner and come back to the paused tuner video will have advanced several frames. Keep switching and the video continues to advance. 

Basically Pause does not hold the same frame or part of the show.


----------



## brewman (Jun 29, 2003)

I have two Tivo HD's and an S3. Since the 11c rollout my two HD's had been experiencing regular, consistent (several times a week) lockups. The S3 did not have the issue. Both HD's have a single M-Card while the S3 has two M-Cards each acting as single stream cards.

I've had TiVo's since the going back to series 1 and have had to replace hard drives over the years following a software rollout. The behavior of my two HD's was not consistent with the behavior I have seen in the past when the hard drive was at fault, and since it hit both of them with the 11c rollout I was fairly confident it was not a hard drive issue. 

There's also some anecdotal evidence to be found on posts to this forum that it might be related to M-Card/Signal Strength issues and/or mis-handled bad signals on from the cable company. 

I'm happy to report that the new 11d software appears to have addressed the problem. Neither of my two HD's have locked up since receiving 11d. So at least the new load fixed that issue.

FWIW - I use Charter in northeast metro Atlanta (Suwanee, GA).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm after a little while with 11.0D I may need to go get attenuators now. I have a SNR of 37 at each Tivo and on 11.0C I never saw any uncorrected errors. As of today I now have around 4500 and I have had several recordings where the image broke up. I verified this on both Tivos.


----------

